# Time To Hitch Up And Head Out



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

The temperatures are slightly above freezing, there is frost on the ground and we are goin' camping







. Our annual Spring Break camping trip has arrived, and in 3 hours we are outta here. I just put some stuff in the fridge to pre-cool it and a few more items need to be packed up and it is done. This is always the first trip of the year, and I look forward to it from the last trip of last year. This one is 5 days long, and the temperatures are suppose to warmer, so it is all good.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Have a great time









John

If its barely above freexing, why are putting things in fridge to precool? Put it outside


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

shaela21, Have a great time!







Yes, I'm jealous....


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Let us know how it goes. have fun.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm jealous...







but I do wish for great weather and that you have a great time.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

7heaven said:


> shaela21, Have a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still have about a 2 month wait









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great time you guys!
We will hope for warm weather. sunny

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Hope you have great weather, a fun, relaxing, safe, healty and happy trip!

Linda


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

The trip was good and the weather was alright. Some rain, some sun and a lot of cloud. But we were camping and it was nice and relaxing. It was great having the Maxx Air vent covers so it can rain and the vents were open allowing full air circulation. We used the oven for the first time and it was great. A lot of fun and we are now looking at Easter weekend for the next trip.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear you had a good trip









Don


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Have fun!

We just got back, too, it was a blast!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad to hear you and the family had a nice trip...


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Shaela21, where did you end up going?
Just curious where your favorite spots are in BC. 
We're not to far at all and I LOVE going into BC









PS: Come down and join us for the PNW Rally!!


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Most of our camping is done on Vancouver Island so we do not have to spend about $100.00 each way on the ferry. That is a lot of wobbly pops wasted on a 90 minute ferry ride. So we try and stay on the Island when we can. The place we went to is Living Forest CG just south of Nanaimo. It is a clean CG with full services and quite a naturalistic surroundings. But there are several great places to camp on the island so we are never without somewhere to go. Next trip may be the Easter weekend, but we'll see.


----------

